# OBDII - EOBD - JOBD / ECU - Computadora de Abordo - Scanner Automotor



## VValdo (May 20, 2009)

Todo lo relacionado a este sistema llamado 'On Board Diagnostics' diseñado para diagnostico abordo de vehiculos.

El post surge de este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/identificar-extrano-puerto-automovil-20572/


----------



## tecnogirl (May 22, 2009)

A los interesados en este tema los invitamos a mirar el siguiente enlace donde estamos trabajando el asunto hace un tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/computadora-auto-construir-lector-20006/
o escriban en el buscador del foro:  Computadora de auto, construir un lector.
Saludos


----------

